

TED.com gets a makeover - ericleeclark
http://www.ted.com
502 Bad Gateway :-(
It will be hit or miss. I was able to see it after  several attempts.
======
thinker
Its working now, maybe just update the title to say that TED.com gets a
makeover

~~~
ericleeclark
Yep, seems to be working consistently for me now. Updated the title.

